# How to get to the repair/restore on a Dell Inspiron 15 (3521, Late 2012)



## tsmartin

When I boot this laptop it tries to do an automatic start up repair but I never get into Windows. I have tried booting and pressing F8 and Shift and F8 to try to get to the part where I can do a factory restore with no success. It has Windows 8 installed on it. I know from Windows I can hold shift and click restart to get there, but I cant get into Windows. Any suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Do you have a Windows 8 installation CD? Do you have a secondary Windows 8 machine? If so...

https://www.winhelp.us/create-a-recovery-drive-in-windows-8.html


----------



## tsmartin

I do have a Windows 8 install CD (Pro version I think) Im just not sure if its the same version that this Dell comes with. I was hoping to be able to access the restore option so it loads the correct version, software, drivers, ect...


----------



## Old Rich

If you have the Dell System restore ( not all Dells do ) you can use that and you will not need a install CD

Windows Operating Systems | Dell US

If not, You can get a reinstallation guide specific to your Dell here ( You will have to change the operating system to match yours.


----------



## Rich-M

You can also legally buy the Dell System restore disk on many places including ebay. It really is a full Windows dvd with a switch to recognize Dell pcs.


----------

